
Sophie Wilson: The Future of Microprocessors - politician
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9mzmvhwMqw
======
csixty4
Queued it up for this weekend. I'm sure I could listen to Ms. Wilson talk
about CPUs for hours. To have been designing chips in those early days and
still making them today must be as mind-blowing to her as the advances in
software have been for us programmers.

------
politician
This is an enlightening talk about the current state of the industry.

Tldr: We're looking at 28nm process forever leading to boards containing
specialized SoCs. Heat and sequential logic remain the most difficult
challenges.

